# Flip Clips for Scout LT



## Ghetto Blaster (May 2, 2020)

I am getting a Scout LT and would like to know if I should buy some extra flip clips in case something happens to the originals. Do I need extras and which are the correct ones to get on SimpleShot web site? They have a few different types and it doesn't say which ones the LT uses. I have an Axiom Ocularis and I have already lost a couple of the plugs, luckily I bought some extras.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The people at Simple Shot are extremely helpful. If you message them, they will make sure you are getting the correct clips. Welcome to the Forum


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

The clips are pretty modular and I believe (if I am not mistaken) they are made to fit with Simple Shot universal tips.

One thing that can happen is that you might strip the thread of the clips by over-tightening... but with the new and improved metal clips, you'll have little chance of doing that. For me, I'd prefer to shoot the frame as a wrap and tuck, I won't even bother with the clips but YMMV.

If it bothers you enough, then go for a second set of clips... but I would say they are not critical to have because you do have the fall-back option to just wrap and tuck. Scouts are not like Ocularis frames that pretty much depend on the plugs to function. You don't really need the clips to shoot the Scout though clips are convenient to have.

Enjoy the Scout! It's an awesome frame


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

The good thing about Simple Shot is their contact info. As Tag said you can message them plus they list a phone number so you can call them. The one time I needed to call they were very helpful.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

you shouldn't need extra, the ones for the lt are exclusive to it and are metal ones.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

You cannot order the clips for the LT separately from the website right now and the XT clips are not a great fit for the LT frame.

I went through this process too. Contact the service team and they will likely advise you to place an order that includes the XT clips and make a note on your order submission that you are wanting to get the LT clips instead. Then follow up to your email with the service team telling them your order number and that the XT clips are to be substituted with the LT clips. That was my experience and it worked great.


----------



## Ghetto Blaster (May 2, 2020)

I have purchased from Simple Shot before and can say from past experience that their customer service is excellent so I will try contacting them.

Thanks,


----------

